# Samsung's [email protected] on 2010 TV models



## gelorobinson (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

This is my first post so excuse any mistakes I make.

I have recently bought a really cheap Samsung HD 3D TV with [email protected] (LE40C750R2K). I am aware that Samsung has departed from calling it '[email protected]' and is now shipping 2011 TV models with something called 'Smart Hub'.

My question is the following: 

Has indeed just the name changed or is '[email protected]' indeed a dead platform that no developer touches anymore?! It just seems curious that Samsung would punish all early adopters with pushing forward that as far as I can tell doesn't provide anything but a UI update. I still only have 15 apps available to me in the app store, but was hoping when I purchased this, that it would support more apps in the future. Surely hardware between 2010 models and 2011 model isn't so different that having an 'ITV app' that is compatible with both TV sets would be too difficult to develop?! 

I just find Samsung's system extremely confusing having been used to Apple's App Store for the past years, and with them it's clear when particular models of their i-device range become unsupported. 

Can someone comment and shed some light please.

Thank you already.


----------

